# Help choosing a stallion to breed an eventing type from an ISH



## georgiegirl (18 November 2013)

Hi all,

I am a TOTAL newbie when it comes to breeding so would appreciate some advice/opinions on stallion choice for my mare.

Bit of a backstory....My mare is an 8yo ISH who has sadly suffered a suspensory injury (not caused by conformation we are told) Fingers crossed she will be right for next year but if she needs longer we would like to look into putting her in foal. Its something we have never done before in over 40 years of having horses but would like to at some point in our lives and as she is certainly worth breeding from (in my slightly biased opinion  ) then spring may well be the time to do it although I am rather hoping we will get her right again and leave breeding for some time in the future!

Shes 16.1hh piebald mare by Cavalier Jump for Joy and other bloodlines include King of Diamonds, Cavalier Royale, Cor De La Bryere and going back further includes Nijinski and Foxhunter. It seems she has some rather impressive blood lines for what we thought was an irish ***** pony (no offence intended!) She has unbelieveable scope over a fence and is super brave - this girl lives for xc! Won and placed BE100 and was going novice before her injury. Bad points are: she is fairly heavy set and can on occasion let her gung ho irish side out but is generally calm. Here are a few shots:













So far I like the look of Jigilo, Grafenstolz, Royaldik, Wish Upon a Star and Future Illusion but would appreciate advice and opinions from those who know what they are talking about!

Thankyou!


----------



## TheMule (18 November 2013)

Look at what the irish do- they'd cross her with a quality TB stallion. It's tried and tested with huge success so I'd follow their lead.

Sula Blue would be my top choice of a TB stallion out there proving himself at advanced level. Scopey, bold, careful and with a fantastic brain.
There's also Revolution, Weston justice and Mill Law to consider.

Personally I'd stay away from more draught blood (Jigilo)


----------



## dianchi (18 November 2013)

I like WUAS a lot and Grafenstolz

However are you breeding just because you can or for yourself? Sorry to ask but so many people are just breeding as their mare is out of work and no real thought for what to do with foal once its here.

She looks a nice sort so if you do breed sounds like your looking at the right type, strongly recommend that you go and see the boys that you shortlist prior to making final decision.


----------



## ihatework (18 November 2013)

Personally I would stick to TB for her, and I would support TheMule in that Sula Blue might be a good one to consider.


----------



## georgiegirl (18 November 2013)

dianchi said:



			I like WUAS a lot and Grafenstolz

However are you breeding just because you can or for yourself? Sorry to ask but so many people are just breeding as their mare is out of work and no real thought for what to do with foal once its here.

She looks a nice sort so if you do breed sounds like your looking at the right type, strongly recommend that you go and see the boys that you shortlist prior to making final decision.
		
Click to expand...

Dianchi - Definately breeding for myself. Like I say I feel she is worth breeding from and if she wasnt, we wouldnt - and if someone is of the opinion she isnt worth it I would rather they say. As I said earlier breeding etc and stallion/mare selection is completely new to me. I always wanted to do it at some point in the future though it seems the opportunity may well have presented itself earlier than we would have liked (hopefully not so at this point the stallion browsing is all theoretical)

Themule - will look into Sula Blue and Revolution thankyou.


----------



## DonkeyClub (18 November 2013)

I do agree that you need a decent TB, royaldik, wish upon and jigolo all have a fair bit of warmblood or draught blood in them. 
However what TB's there are to reccomend I'm at a loss!


----------



## gadetra (18 November 2013)

TB without a shadow of a doubt. I can only recommend Irish TB's that I have met over here, so not much use, but I love Riyalan and Pointiliste, and a tidy young TB called Robin Des La Maison: http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fi...LLION_BOOK_PAGE_ROBIN_DE_LA_MAISON_150313.pdf. I actually think he would really suit your mare. She is a substantial mare so some quality TB would deffo improve her, she has WB through Cavlier Royale (Sire of Cavalier 2 for Joy.) 

Powerblade is a nice lad standing in Harthill in England, but he is a NH type, your mare could take a more refined TB, such as Watermill Swatch. (not that she's not refined, but she can take a very fine TB)http://www.kylemorestud.com/index.p...t,1&mff022albumid=4&mff022returnid=56&page=56
He has some very showy stock on the ground.

In short TB, TB, TB all the way! I wouldn't even consider anything else.

Do you know who her dam was?


----------



## georgiegirl (18 November 2013)

gadetra said:



			TB without a shadow of a doubt. I can only recommend Irish TB's that I have met over here, so not much use, but I love Riyalan and Pointiliste, and a tidy young TB called Robin Des La Maison: http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fi...LLION_BOOK_PAGE_ROBIN_DE_LA_MAISON_150313.pdf. I actually think he would really suit your mare. She is a substantial mare so some quality TB would deffo improve her, she has WB through Cavlier Royale (Sire of Cavalier 2 for Joy.) 

Powerblade is a nice lad standing in Harthill in England, but he is a NH type, your mare could take a more refined TB, such as Watermill Swatch. (not that she's not refined, but she can take a very fine TB)http://www.kylemorestud.com/index.p...t,1&mff022albumid=4&mff022returnid=56&page=56
He has some very showy stock on the ground.

In short TB, TB, TB all the way! I wouldn't even consider anything else.

Do you know who her dam was?
		
Click to expand...

Her dam was a mare named Locos who was by Knave of Hearts which is where the King of Diamonds bloodlines come in. Yes the more and more I look into it a quality tb would be the way to go. Been googling videos of Revolution hes LOVELY!

As I say Im keeping everything crossed all this is academic for now but Im formulating plan B for her just in case!


----------



## georgiegirl (18 November 2013)

I have a video of her which may show her type/movement/jump a little bit better rather than the snaps above.

This is her jumping as a 5yo in a young event class  - she was quite green at the time as it was only her 3rd time out jumping and was a little suprised by the water tray as she had never seen one before but its really the only video I have on here of her jumping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzIgnlDgCwg


----------



## gadetra (18 November 2013)

georgiegirl said:



			I have a video of her which may show her type/movement/jump a little bit better rather than the snaps above.

This is her jumping as a 5yo in a young event class  - she was quite green at the time as it was only her 3rd time out jumping and was a little suprised by the water tray as she had never seen one before but its really the only video I have on here of her jumping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzIgnlDgCwg

Click to expand...

Still TB from me, one with good elevation like Watewrmill Swatch. She is a good straight mover alright.


----------



## Kacey88 (19 November 2013)

Your mare is so lovely! I really fancy Cavalier Two for Joy. I agree with Gadetra. I have seen Pointiliste at the RDS and he is really, really something! He is supposed to be the way to go if you're breeding an eventer, and I think if you are going for an eventing type then TB is a no brainer! 

Best of luck with it, it is very, very exciting when you finally decide to do it. It took me ages to pick a stallion!


----------



## Audacity (19 November 2013)

Another option away from TB would be Forinth - graded sports horse stallion & wont be far from you to visit as he's now in Yorkshire


----------



## cundlegreen (20 November 2013)

I also would recommend a TB. If you are going for any in this country, check out their event records, which can prove a bit of an eye opener in some cases. Also, for the older established stallions, check what mares seem to suit the stallions, and the offspring's performance. Remember, it costs just as much to breed a bad un as a good un!
Have a look at Kings Composer. My three year old by KC out of a Welsh D cross TB,  has just been away to be backed by a established event rider, and she's delighted with his whole attititude to his work. (Very important IMO!)


----------



## eventrider23 (22 November 2013)

I would definitely stick to pure TB or a Trakehner with a very high % of pure TB in him.  She is an absolutely super sort but as you rightly say she is fairly heavy set and putting her to anything with proper WB or ID in her will only compound this and so I would stick to a blood stallion.  Sula Blue is my current favourite TB stallion around and he is certainly proving himself in competition.  Revolution is also such a super sort with an amazing temperament and some super progeny.  Power Blade would also be a good and proven choice. Another who is not pure TB but almost pure is Weston Justice who is also more than proven himself up to 3* as well as having I believe 2 * progeny.

Another possibly worth a look at who is a bit 'outside the box' is the Anglo Arab stallion Vekaam.  I recently saw him though FB as he has been moved to be based for 2014 at a different stud and he is very very smart with his eldest foal (out of not a lot in total) placing 5th at his first 1* at the end of this event season.  There are lots of pics of him on FB under Masons Stud.


----------



## MiniMilton (22 November 2013)

Power Blade was known to produce a lot of very sharp ones when he was in Ireland.

ETA really no pun intended


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 November 2013)

eventrider23 said:



			Another possibly worth a look at who is a bit 'outside the box' is the Anglo Arab stallion Vekaam.  I recently saw him though FB as he has been moved to be based for 2014 at a different stud and he is very very smart with his eldest foal (out of not a lot in total) placing 5th at his first 1* at the end of this event season.  There are lots of pics of him on FB under Masons Stud.
		
Click to expand...

Following that train of thought - Biddesden stud have two evening anglo-arab stallions. Persiflage and All That Jazz.
http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/stallions/

Or Tamarillo's clone?  http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/tamarillos-clone/


----------



## Gemstone21 (8 December 2013)

Chilli morning has certainly proven himself in the ring. But revolution is super genuine and produces nice stock. A nice up and coming stallion would be Check In, he has one of the mist enormous jumps


----------



## sallyf (9 December 2013)

Gemstone21 said:



			Chilli morning has certainly proven himself in the ring. But revolution is super genuine and produces nice stock. A nice up and coming stallion would be Check In, he has one of the mist enormous jumps
		
Click to expand...

I Have a mare in foal to Check in due end of April  
She is full TB and has already produced one good young eventer so are quite excited to see how she comes out


----------

